# Point Discounts for levels



## eggmansr71 (Mar 25, 2019)

Went to an owner update (wasn't bad) and it was stated that Silver level and higher get discounts on points at 10 mths.   So I was curious if anyone knows if this is true and if so what some typical numbers would be.. I would enjoy doing a search to a place on my account and posting the points required and then someone do the same if a higher level would like to help.  Although maybe someone here already knows the answers.


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm not aware of any discounts based on loyalty levels. Perhaps the sales person was misleading you by representing accommodation upgrades as discounts.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 26, 2019)

I am unsure what you mean. Do you think we can reserve resorts at half Points at 10 months? Or do you mean if we want to buy 1 time use Points from DRI we pay less. No to the first. Yes to the second.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 26, 2019)

The program is called diamond flexibility and the price of points to rent depends on your level.


----------



## gjw007 (Mar 26, 2019)

I wouldn't call these points discounted.   Depending on how you want to calculate the cost of your points from your maintenance feees, I use 20 cents per points covering all the various fees, the cost of renting the points is much higher ranging from 24 cents per point to 34 cents per point.  Here is the breakdown for Diamond Flexibility

Standard members pay $0.34 per point
Silver members pay $0.29 per point
Gold members pay $0.26 per point
Platinum members pay $0.24 per point
There is a another program that does discount these points but these dates are much closer to the time you want to reserve and will vary depending on your membership level.  The program is called Diamond Value.  Here is the breakdown

Silver members pay $0.12 per point on non-discounted reservations when booking within 14 days of arrival
Gold members pay $0.12 per point on non-discounted reservations when booking within 28 days of arrival
Platinum members pay $0.12 per point on non-discounted reservations when booking within 35 days of arrival


----------



## eggmansr71 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank you for the replies.  So you know the saying if the salesperson's lips are moving they are lying.   So yes it was presented as the number of points for a reservation would decrease at the 10 mth. window for Silver and up members.  I made several inquiries into this to make sure I understood.  Also came up with a Home Haven idea that you could do the room upgrade (Accommodation upgrade) at any level regardless of tier.    Talked with reservations and they had never heard of it and didn't know any way other than being a silver or higher to get room upgrades.  So thanks for confirming for me sales still lies.   or misleads with omissions.


----------

